# Itchy, oily Shih Tzu



## MyyasMommy2006 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello to everyone... 

I'm new here, so forgive me if I do ANYTHING wrong... this time.

I own a shih tzu, she was 3 on Feb. 14th. About a year ago she started scratching and itching a lot. Now her fur is oily, and if I do not give her a bath once every 10 days she is stinky. 

A friend of mine said something about using vinegar on her when I give her a bath, which just sounded odd to me, and unless I know it is safe for her I won't try that. Her fur is about 3" long or shorter at any time. 

Can anyone give me some idea of what is going on with her? She never had this problem until we moved into my b/f's house. He has dogs, if that helps. 

I don't know what to do at this point, and I feel so bad that she is always itchy. 

***SHE DOES NOT HAVE FLEAS, I TREAT HER FOR THEM AND HAVEN'T FOUND ANY ON HER.***

Thanks for your time!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you seen your vet? She could have a secondary bacterial infection thus the oder.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi,

Sure sounds like she could have an allergy to something in the house. Those two symptoms (itching, odor) are cause to suspect it. 

Has the dog had an evaluation from a vet? 

I would start there.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am going to assume you have already had her to the vet, and they have found her to be "healthy" or told you she has allergies. 

I would look into what you are feeding her. Food plays a HUGE role in skin and coat, in allergies and itching, in oily, greasy skin, etc. Going to a high quality food or grain free food may offer relief for you and her. I would recommend Nature's Variety, Orijen, Merrick, Taste of the Wild, etc. Generally speaking, if you can find it in a grocery store, or Petsomething...its not a great food. 

As for the vinegar rinse, all it does is help remove shampoo residue and leave a squeaky clean feeling. Some will say it is supposed to return the PH to the skin..I have never found it to be effective, though some swear by it. However, I highly doubt it is going to be a quick fix for your shih. There are more issues going on with her than a rinse is going to fix.


----------

